# Fork for a Synapse



## andydale (Jan 17, 2007)

I have just recently aquired a Carbon Synapse frame, less fork and was wondering if a Easton EC90 SLX would be compatible with it, as it seems to be a pretty cool fork, or will it just screw uo the frame geometry. I know that the 'dale's fork has a 45mm rake, whilst the Easton is 43mm, but cannot find any data on the fork length. Does anyone know the fork length of the Carbon Cannondale forks as on the Synapse and similar.


----------



## Shagybalzak (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey,

From the crown to the center of the axle, a Synapse fork is just about 370mm in length. The Easton fork would be compatable and wouldn't mess with your geometry in any noticable way. Two millimeters here and there is nearly imperceptible to anyone besides a race-bred cyclist. You'll be fine with Easton if you wish to use it.


----------



## andydale (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks, I managed to measure an Easton fork today and that was about 367.5mm, and checking the Sheldon Brown website that changes the head angle by about 0.15 deg, which is hardly goiing to make much difference.


----------

